# Compressor Question



## redfishtony (Jul 15, 2013)

I have an older Curtis compressor which sat idle for several years. We recently had the motor cleaned out and adjusted. When we hooked it back up it ran like new. Only problem is it gets to 75 psi and want make anymore pressure. The pump keeps running and it doesn't appear to be leaking. Seems to be bypassing somewhere. Its around a late 70s model. Any ideas. Its a 3 HP I was told with a 30 gal tank.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that the pump needs rebuilt


----------



## redfishtony (Jul 15, 2013)

Are parts available and if so where. Its listed on curtises site as obsolete. The number on the pump is C96 52 17076


----------



## JL Kansas (Sep 23, 2013)

redfishtony said:


> Are parts available and if so where. Its listed on curtises site as obsolete. The number on the pump is C96 52 17076


I've had good luck getting vintage compressor parts at compressorpartsstore.com . 
If they don't have it listed on their website, email them with your questions.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

tractornut said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the pump needs rebuilt


I agree with you tractornut.It's need rebuilt.


----------

